# Gotta be a better way!



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have made small boards to put the fuel and batteries on but there has got to be a better way to stop having to walk on the ribs in the bottom of our jon. My wife isa great dancer, but at night theres no time to practice! I thought of getting a piece of pressure treated plywood and covering it with marine carpet. Have you guys already tried this? I have gotten a lot of good sound advice from you guys, and not unless I buyme a horseshoe, I'm no threat of ever gigging one even close to you guys! You guys post some pretty amazing flatties! Thanks!

:hungry


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

It might help to post some pictures of your boat and of the floor so that we can get a good idea of what your working with and give you good advice that will really help. 

and on a side note...others may agree or disagree with me but i dont see you as a threat at all! even if you lived in pensacola! you are asking questions about your rig as most of us do also! now if you were harping on us about where we fish it would be a different story but you have not done that. i never fault a man for trying to learn!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh no, never need locations! I was born in Pensacola, its my fault for moving. Buut, then again, I never would've met my wife! I love the sound all the way to Ft. Pickens if you ask me. Well, I grew up walking that Gulf too! I'll never forget actually stepping on a "doormat"! That will wake you up!


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I dont personally have a boat with ribs but I had a friend who used to have one and he did just what you said. He got a peice of plywood and cover it with outdoor carpet and cut the plywood to fit his ribs and laid it in the bottom of the boat Worked good and it was light. Kept your feet from getting hot in the daytime to


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

i have a 1448 alumacraft that has the ribs in the floor a guy that i know made me a floor that goes over the ribs so i wont have to trip over them like you were talking . when you look at it it almost looks like a pallet but with the boards closer together . i dont have a way yet to post any pics but i am working on that . but the floor goes under the deck to the front seat another goes inbetween the 2 seats and tha last goes behind the back seat and the transom .and it works great . maybe this will help sorry about the no pics yet


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure about putting down a floor, but I'd stay away from carpet. Hard to clean, and the wood won't last as long (moisture). I'd just paint it with non-skid. You can even buy an additive (sand?) to mix into regular paint. Good luck.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

It would be easy if youhadsome card board big enough to use as a templet. Just start by laying it on top of your boat to trace it out. This will get you close to the shape you need. Then trim off both sides untill it fits your bottom. After you have a good fit with the card board, use it as a templet to trace out your plywood. Then you can carpet or paint it how you want it. I would definitely use marine grade plywood. Good luck!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

he has put a nice floor in his boat since he posted this thread...did a fine job i think!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Oooops! Forgot to top off the post. Thanks for all your help guys! Still working on it and when they make their trip back out, the ones over here better be "running". I should have a lot better set up by then. You guys are Rockin!


----------

